# Make a compass (Aluminium)



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

During the move, the compass I once made, died...











Because I'm still waiting on some things, I decided to make a few new ones This time, also in aluminium.
First I bought two pair of compasses for few euros. I needed them for the needle and pencil holder. 
Then I measured the out and played with the copy router (copy mill).



















Because these things are obviously much larger than a normal compass, I also had to make a reinforcement 
This also serves as a way to secure it.





























This is the result



















To let it all slide beautiful I've taped a kind of paper on the read, the one they make seals out of. 
Where this was not possible, I use Teflon washers.










The biggest one I made with an aluminum tube where I can mount a pen in. 
The point I made a out of a scriber.










Because it is so big, you can see that I can straighten the pen, and point, if necessary. 










Yet, another work completed wich took a lot of time, but I'm sure of one thing though... 
I'LL NEVER MAKE SOME COMPASSES AGAIN


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Fine work, you can be proud of that build!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work Robert.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

THX Dude's

:thank_you2::thank_you2::thank_you2::thank_you2:


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are real pieces of art. Beautiful. Why not just make a beam compass though. I have one I used in my former life as a designer/draftsman (before CAD-CAM), and it reaches 24" easily. Just a thought.

This is similar to the one I have had for 40 years.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got a couple beam compasses and trammel points. The latest is purty brass and turned wood, but these are waaaaay purty-er. Nice job.


----------

